# Angelvereine und die Pandemie: Fangen Angler jetzt weniger?



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. März 2021)

So lang sie nur in den Startlöchern stehen   *Nein!

*


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (24. März 2021)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Interview:
“Da Angelruten in der Regel mindestens 1,50 Meter lang sind, sind sie ideal, um den richtigen Abstand zu halten.“ 

Ich hoffe, Herr Lindner wollte damit lediglich einen Scherz machen. Ansonsten wirkt diese Aussage, wohlgemerkt vom Pressesprecher des DAFV, ziemlich zusammenhanglos.

Zur Frage nach dem Fangerfolg: ich glaube nicht, dass man deswegen weniger fängt. Bei unserem Verein ist die Nachfrage nach Erlaubnisscheinen schon seit Jahren größer als das Angebot. Aber da die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine begrenzt ist (und meines Wissens nach seit mehreren Jahren auf gleichem Niveau liegt), wird es auf das gesamte Jahr betrachtet auch nicht mehr Angler geben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2021)

Wie soll das denn funktionieren ...


----------



## Danielsu83 (24. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hätte mit mehr Zuwachs bei den Vereinen gerechnet.  Gerade mal 5% Zuwachs ist gemessen an dem was wir mitbekommen haben erstaunlich wenig. Gerade wenn man dies mit dem deutlichen Anstieg der Tageskarten vergleicht bedeutet es das viele Vereine kein ausreichend Attraktives Angebot gemacht haben. 

Es ist außerdem Schade das nicht auf Alternative Bewirtschaftungskonzepte wie z.B. Entnahmefenster oder Maßnahmen zur Strukturverbesserung hingewiesen wurde. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (25. März 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man dies mit dem deutlichen Anstieg der Tageskarten vergleicht bedeutet es das viele Vereine kein ausreichend Attraktives Angebot gemacht haben.



Ich glaube eher, dass es an den Anglern liegt, die keine Lust auf Arbeitsstunden haben. Solche gibt es auch bei uns. Die sind notdürftig im Verein, weil sie als Gäste nicht an den Gewässern fischen dürfen. Entweder leisten die dann ihre 8 Stunden im Jahr oder sie zahlen die nicht geleisteten Stunden am Ende des Jahres mit Betrag x nach. 

Viele Angler sehen das Angeln auch nicht als Gruppenbeschäftigung und fragen sich, wozu sie dann Mitglied in einem Verein werden sollten. Wenn sie eh nur alleine am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## Thomas. (25. März 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mit mehr Zuwachs bei den Vereinen gerechnet. Gerade mal 5% Zuwachs ist gemessen an dem was wir mitbekommen haben erstaunlich wenig. Gerade wenn man dies mit dem deutlichen Anstieg der Tageskarten vergleicht bedeutet es das viele Vereine kein ausreichend Attraktives Angebot gemacht haben.


ich Angel seit fasst 30 Jahren (oft und viel) bin aber auch erst seit dem ersten Lockdown Mitglied in einem Deutschen Verein, ich muss erwähnen das ich direkt an der Grenze zu den NL wohne und so für schlappe 40€ im Jahr+ der App unendlich viele Möglichkeiten habe mich an Hunderten von Gewässern austoben kann, und möchte ich dort in einem Gewässer fischen das einem Verein gehört kostet mir die Tageskarte 2,50-5€ (hier die Ecke).
für mich persönlich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als Deutsche Vereinsmeierei, und würde ich in einem anderen Teil der Republik wohnen kämmen für mich wahrscheinlich auch nur Tagesscheine in Betracht, und das hat nichts mit Attraktiven angeboten oder Arbeitsstunden zu tun, sondern mit den zum Teil hohen Beiträgen und Aufnahmegebühren und eben der Vereinsmeierei.
Sollte sich in ferner Zukunft mal wider alles normalisieren werde ich als Aktives Mitglied zum Passiven werden(man weis ja nie).
kurz zu dem Verein in dem ich bin, da hält sich die Vereinsmeierei in Grenzen aber es gibt sie, Arbeitsstunden sind keine Pflicht und auf freiwilliger Basis, der Jahresbeitrag finde ich für das bisschen Wasser(aber schöne) im vergleich zu anderen hier in der Ecke zu hoch(für BRD aber noch günstig)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2021)

Hier in Mittelfranken werden die Vereine (trotz hohen Aufnahmegebühren und Mitgliedsbeiträgen) mit Aufnahmeanträgen bombardiert. Mein Verein hatte aufgrund des Erwerbs neuer Gewässer noch Aufnahmekapazität und wir haben 2021 bis Ende Januar bereits 6 neue Mitglieder aufgenommen. Ab Februar nehmen wir für 2021 nicht mehr auf, ich habe jetzt aber schon 34 Leute auf der Warteliste stehen. 
Bzgl. des Entnahmedrucks: Da muss man als Vorstand einfach mit Augenmaß die Aufnahme-Kandidaten anschauen. Viele junge Leute nehmen 2-3 Karpfen pro Jahr mit und das wars. Unsere Fischbestände sind intakt und die größte "Entnahme" passiert durch Kormoran und Waller.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich hätte mit mehr Zuwachs bei den Vereinen gerechnet.  Gerade mal 5% Zuwachs ist gemessen an dem was wir mitbekommen haben erstaunlich wenig. Gerade wenn man dies mit dem deutlichen Anstieg der Tageskarten vergleicht bedeutet es das viele Vereine kein ausreichend Attraktives Angebot gemacht haben.
> 
> ...



Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind so nicht richtig. Erst mal muss betrachtet werden, ob die Vereine in der entsprechenden Gegend noch aufnehmen können und wollen. Hier in Mittelfranken führen viele Vereine lange Wartelisten. Der Erwerb von Tageskarten ist für viele Leute der einzige Weg, hier angeln zu können.

Und es gibt durchaus eine Reihe Vereine, die zwar Kapazitäten zur Aufnahme von Mitgliedern hätten, dies aber nicht wollen, weil man "unter sich" bleiben will. 

Insgesamt ist der Trend der gleiche wie in der gesamtgesellschaftlichen Betrachtung: In den Boom-Regionen gibt es zu wenig Kapazität für Angler, anderswo gibt es zu wenig Nachwuchs. Und deshalb werden die Aufnahmezahlen in den Vereinen auch stagnieren, Corona hin oder her.


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich Angel seit fasst 30 Jahren (oft und viel) bin aber auch erst seit dem ersten Lockdown Mitglied in einem Deutschen Verein, ich muss erwähnen das ich direkt an der Grenze zu den NL wohne und so für schlappe 40€ im Jahr+ der App unendlich viele Möglichkeiten habe mich an Hunderten von Gewässern austoben kann, und möchte ich dort in einem Gewässer fischen das einem Verein gehört kostet mir die Tageskarte 2,50-5€ (hier die Ecke).
> für mich persönlich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als Deutsche Vereinsmeierei, und würde ich in einem anderen Teil der Republik wohnen kämmen für mich wahrscheinlich auch nur Tagesscheine in Betracht, und das hat nichts mit Attraktiven angeboten oder Arbeitsstunden zu tun, sondern mit den zum Teil hohen Beiträgen und Aufnahmegebühren und eben der Vereinsmeierei.
> Sollte sich in ferner Zukunft mal wider alles normalisieren werde ich als Aktives Mitglied zum Passiven werden(man weis ja nie).
> kurz zu dem Verein in dem ich bin, da hält sich die Vereinsmeierei in Grenzen aber es gibt sie, Arbeitsstunden sind keine Pflicht und auf freiwilliger Basis, der Jahresbeitrag finde ich für das bisschen Wasser(aber schöne) im vergleich zu anderen hier in der Ecke zu hoch(für BRD aber noch günstig)




Moin Thomas, 

das für jemanden der direkt an der Grenze zu den NL wohnt Vereine vielleicht weniger attraktiv sind kann ich zum Teil nachvollziehen. Wobei man hier in der Region durchaus merkt das scheinbar auch deutsche Vereinsgewässer ihren Reiz haben. Zumindest sieht man an den verschiedenen Gewässern hier auch häufiger Fahrzeuge aus Achen oder dem Kreis Heinsberg und Umgebung. 

Vereinsmeierei wäre für mich eher die Pflicht an Veranstaltungen Teil zunehmen oder einen Mindesverzehr in der Vereinskneipe zu haben, Arbeitstage muss man einfach machen damit die Gewässer in einem guten Zustand sind. Hängt aber sicherlich auch davon ab, wie zugänglich die Gewässer für nicht Angler sind. 

Und wenn das komplett Paket stimmt nehmen die Leute gerne auch den einen oder anderen Nachteil eines Vereins in Kauf. 

Abgesehen davon sehe ich das bei uns und auch bei anderen Vereinen so das es durchaus einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Menge an verkauften Tagesgarten und der Menge an Mitgliedern gibt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. März 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind so nicht richtig. Erst mal muss betrachtet werden, ob die Vereine in der entsprechenden Gegend noch aufnehmen können und wollen. Hier in Mittelfranken führen viele Vereine lange Wartelisten. Der Erwerb von Tageskarten ist für viele Leute der einzige Weg, hier angeln zu können.
> 
> Und es gibt durchaus eine Reihe Vereine, die zwar Kapazitäten zur Aufnahme von Mitgliedern hätten, dies aber nicht wollen, weil man "unter sich" bleiben will.
> 
> Insgesamt ist der Trend der gleiche wie in der gesamtgesellschaftlichen Betrachtung: In den Boom-Regionen gibt es zu wenig Kapazität für Angler, anderswo gibt es zu wenig Nachwuchs. Und deshalb werden die Aufnahmezahlen in den Vereinen auch stagnieren, Corona hin oder her.



Moin, 

du hast sicher recht damit das es sicher ne Menge Vereine gibt die nicht mehr wachsen wollen oder können aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Es gibt aber auch viele Vereine in anderen Regionen die Wachsen möchten oder nicht.  Oder die einfach lieber gut planbare Einnahmen durch Mitglieder hätten statt schwankende Einnahmen durch Tageskarten. 

Gehen wir mal vereinfacht davon aus das von den erwähnten 9000 Vereinen vereinfacht betrachtet 4500 in Boom Regionen liegen, keinen Platz mehr haben , Behördliche Auflagen haben oder unter sich bleiben wollen gibt es immer noch 4500 Vereine die das nicht wollen. Bedeutet das die Vereine die wachsen wollten gerade mal 4,5 Mitglieder gewonnen haben. Bedeutet für mich das die Vereine sonst schrumpfen würden. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## porbeagle (25. März 2021)

Meine Meinung :
Es wird auch einen nicht kleinen Teil neuer ,,Angler" geben die nach Corona wieder aufhören und zurück zu ihren ursprünglichen Hobbys und Aktivitäten gehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Vereinsmeierei wäre für mich eher die Pflicht an Veranstaltungen Teil zunehmen oder einen Mindesverzehr in der Vereinskneipe zu haben, Arbeitstage muss man einfach machen damit die Gewässer in einem guten Zustand sind. Hängt aber sicherlich auch davon ab, wie zugänglich die Gewässer für nicht Angler sind.


In meinem Verein ist das Gewässer eher sekundär, die dort stattfindende Gewässerpflege ist daher sehr überschaubar.
Ausgiebig gepflegt wird vor allem das Vereinsheim und die Pflichtarbeitsstunden beziehen sich nur auf die beiden Fischerfeste, welche der Verein jährlich ausrichtet.
Das ist die "Vereinsmeierei", die ich hasse!
Juhu und diese fallen jetzt beide aus, in diesem Jahr, genau so auch im vergangenen Jahr! Danke Corona!
Der Verein ist halt nur auf dem Papier ein Angelverein, in der Realität eher ein Traditions Fischerfestverein, oder auch Thekenverein.
Wer aber in BW , bzw. im Badischen, an ein vernünftiges Gewässer will, zum Angeln, der kommt um eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft nicht herum.
Der einzige Grund für mich Mitglied in diesem Verein zu sein und bestimmt nicht das gesellige Vereinsleben!
Ich finde die Situation, dass die Vereine eigentlich alle nennenswerten Gewässer, quasi in Monopolstellung besetzt halten, unerträglich.
Da lobe ich mir doch den Osten, mit seinen großen Gewässerpools zu annehmbaren Preisen und ohne Vereinsgeschisse!

Jürgen


----------



## KadeTTHH (25. März 2021)

Mein Hamburger Verein hat pro Jahr immer höhere Neumitgliedszahlen und das sogar ohne eigenes Gewässer. Wir kooperieren aber mit mehreren anderen Vereinen, die eigene Gewässer haben. 2 Boote für Mitglieder haben wir ausserdem, auf Elbe und Bille. 90% siehst du bei Mitgliedstreffen, oder Gemeinschaftsarbeit nie. Die "Vereinsmeierei" hällt sich bei uns in Grenzen, nur wer möchte.   Trotz Corona hat sich der Zulauf förmlich verdoppelt, obwohl der Verein praktisch zum Stillstand gekommen ist. Der Angeldruck ist gerade bei schönen Wetter deutlich größer geworden. Mir fehlen die Treffen und Veranstaltungen, hatte zwar nie die Zeit um an allem teilzunehmen, aber das war das schöne an der Freiwilligkeit. Im Lübecker Verein bin ich nur wegen derem eigenen Angelkutter eingetreten, da es sich echt rechnet. Aber inzwischen versuche ich dort auch immer mehr am Vereinsleben teilzunehmen, da es mir Spaß macht, ab und zu in Gesellschaft etwas zu unternehmen.
Aber leider auch dort z.Zt. Coronapause. Dort ist der Zulauf, so weit ich weiß, auch nur insignifikant gestiegen.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. März 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich hätte mit mehr Zuwachs bei den Vereinen gerechnet.  Gerade mal 5% Zuwachs ist gemessen an dem was wir mitbekommen haben erstaunlich wenig. Gerade wenn man dies mit dem deutlichen Anstieg der Tageskarten vergleicht bedeutet es das viele Vereine kein ausreichend Attraktives Angebot gemacht haben.
> 
> ...


Bei uns in  der Region sind die meisten Verreine bummvoll.

Es gibt (mittlerweile auch bei uns) sog. Wartelisten.
Mehr Mitglieder können die meisten gar nicht aufnehmen, weil die Anzahl der Jahreskarten vom Landratsamt bestimmt wird.
Dazu bräuchte man dann mehr Gewässer.
Ist aber ja schon fast jeder Wald und Wiesenteich und jedes Rinnsal an nen Verein verpachtet.
Der Rest ist in privater Hand.
Was dann noch über ist ist Anglerisch nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. März 2021)

@ Thomas.
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Je weiter man auf der Landkarte nach Osten kuckt, desto weniger Gewässer gibt es. Gäbe es keine Vereine (die ja den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit besitzen und deshalb bei Verpachtungen vorzugsweise behandelt werden müssen), wären die meisten Gewässer einfach unter den Großkopferten aufgeteilt.
Die Niederlande sind da eine ganz andere Welt. Ich seh das wie der Wertachfischer_KF , es gab und gibt immer einen gewissen Anteil, der will anfahren, angeln, seinen Müll abladen und dann wieder abfahren.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2021)

Neben Wartelisten gibt es in einigen Vereinen auch nur Aufnahme an Stichtag X ein Mal im Jahr und Probezeiten.
Zum Beispiel muss man sich zwei Jahre bewähren um an den besseren Gewässern eine Jahreskarte zu erwerben.
Termine werden bis ein Jahr im Voraus auf der Hauptversammlung festgelegt.
Das schreckt viele vor allem jüngere Leute ab, in einen Verein einzutreten und macht es in allen Fällen nicht zu einer Spontanentscheidung, die man mal eben im Sommer 2020 trifft.


----------

